

Freelancer services co Fiverr raises $15m - sparknlaunch12
http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000746276

======
ecubed
While people do sell alot of pretty useless stuff on that site, there's also
alot of really useful services too. I wish they would do more filtering of the
nonsense and get it focused to the more serious stuff, but I guess part of the
fun of the site is getting a hipster to dance in spandex and sing happy
birthday... Congrats to the team on a successful fundraising round

